# ноты "Как под горкой, под горой" обр. В. Трофимова



## VikVlDem (10 Сен 2015)

Если у кого-нибудь есть ноты "Как под горкой, под горой" обр. В. Трофимова - Дулева (печаталась в сб. В.Дулев Эстрадно-джазовые композиции), пришлите, пожалуйста на [email protected]  Спасибо!


----------



## VikVlDem (10 Сен 2015)

Благодарю  Касперович Татьяну за столь быстрый отклик и присланные ноты!


----------



## burdusha (11 Сен 2015)

Пришлите и мне пожалуйста ноты  "Как под горкой, под горой" обр. В. Трофимова - Дулева  на [email protected]


----------



## bayanist1963 (25 Дек 2015)

И мне пожалуйста ноты  "Как под горкой, под горой" обр. В. Трофимова - Дулева  на [email protected]
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## arcadetta (25 Дек 2015)

Держите


----------



## bayanist1963 (25 Дек 2015)

Большое спасибо!


----------



## A.Hoffmann (25 Дек 2015)

Bitte mir auch ,Frau Kasperovich. Danke!
[email protected]


----------



## sgoryachih (26 Дек 2015)

А вот здесь - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJoRo0P0nj8 - другая редакция этой пьесы.


----------



## icespirit9 (3 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь "Как под горкой, под горой" обр. В. Трофимова в этой редакции https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSWNhc5pl04#t=163.834505
Моя почта : [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (4 Май 2016)

icespirit9 (]Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь "Как под горкой, под горой" обр. В. Трофимова в этой редакции [url=https писал:  ))                                                    [/URL]Такая редакция  личная Галины Ивановны в Волгодонске,с ней связаться можно через соц.сети


----------



## Евгений51 (4 Май 2016)

icespirit9 писал:


> Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь "Как под горкой, под горой" обр. В. Трофимова в этой редакции https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSWNhc5pl04#t=163.834505
> Моя почта : [email protected]


Снять по слуху можно.


----------

